# yellow river depth chart?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there such a thing? I want to try for some catfish but don't have a FF on my gheenoe. Hoping to locate deeper bends south of 87, even if it's not the most productive area.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was at The Fish Camp(now owned by the bank) loading my boat about 2 today and a man came up behind me that had been catfishing. He said that he had caught about 15 on earthworms. He said there were some deep holes up the river about a mile that are about 30'. I have fished in Milton for years, but always at the mouth of the rivers for mullet and redfish and have never been upriver towards 87.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tie a heavy chuck of lead or brick on a rope marked at every foot, dropped it over, let it hit bottom, pull it up and count your marks. I done this a few times to find a depth, no FF for me either.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> Tie a heavy chuck of lead or brick on a rope marked at every foot, dropped it over, let it hit bottom, pull it up and count your marks. I done this a few times to find a depth, no FF for me either.


Good thinking jcoss! Anyone, who can catch fish as well as you, doesn't need gadgets.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Billyb which camp is that? Does that mean it's free now?? Haha


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Some people refer to it as Couey' s. Cost to launch is $3. If the price continues to drop I am going to make the bank an offer.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> Some people refer to it as Couey' s. Cost to launch is $3. If the price continues to drop I am going to make the bank an offer.


Oh ok, I've been there once but thought it was the same price as Browns.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I can give you a few locations in that area with deep holes. Shoot me a PM or text.


----------

